# 2003 supercharged frontier



## 1muddog1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a supercharged 2003 frontier. the problem I have is when I start it, warm it up, and drive it it gets really doggy between 2300 rpm and 3000 rpm. I can then stop somewhere, turn it off for 5 or 10 minutes, turn it back on and start driving and it goes like hell. This happens almost every day. Can anyone tell me what the problem is and how I can fix this??


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

are you getting a SES lite at all.


----------



## 1muddog1 (Dec 5, 2006)

No lights at all.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

can you make act up while the vehicle is sitting, if so, hook up a fuel pressure gauge and check the pressure when it acts up to see if its low. other things to check would be the TPS, IAC, and MAF. it sounds like a fuel starving issue though.


----------



## 1muddog1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was thinking there is a problem with the fuel also. If I take off when the truck is not completely warmed up it goes like hell. I work 50 miles from home. I stop tp get coffee and get on I-5. Then, when it is completely warmed up it gets really doggy if I stab it to get on the fwy and stops lugging if I throttle up to half throttle until 3000 rpm. Could I need a new fuel pump or do you think it could be as simple as the fuel filter?? Any help is GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you using premium fuel? If not ,I'd start. The S/C trucks are very sensitive to detonation (spark knock). If the ECM detects ANY spark knock, theblow off valve will not allow the supercharger to build any boost. The ECM resets when the vehicle is switched off, until it detects detonation again.


----------



## 1muddog1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I use either Shell or Chevron premiun only


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Get the codes pulled.
Knock sensors are common parts to fail on these trucks.

The sensor will fail and it will NOT cause the engine light to come on ,but the computer will store the code.

If the sensor is bad it will cut boost ,and cause conditions similar to yours.


----------



## 1muddog1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there an easy way to pull the codes?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

go to Autozone and they can pull the codes for free, it should be like PXXXX.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

1muddog1 said:


> Is there an easy way to pull the codes?


Auto parts stores like Autozone will read the codes for free but if you're serious about doing auto repair on 1996 and later vehicles you should buy an OBD II code scanner. You can buy a basic scanner for $60.00 to $90.00. This will read the malfunction codes and allow you to reset the system. Higher priced scan tools (including systems that will interface with laptops) will allow you to read OBD II parameters (e.g. engine trim values). 

Also, the auto parts stores will resond to the obvious code cause without looking under the hood or doing any follow up troubleshooting. My ex-girlfriend's Saturn showed an open circuit code for the water temp sensor. Without looking under the hood they sold her a new sensor. Well, the code was right but the sensor was not the problem. Pack rats had chewed through the wiring to the sensor.

Steve


----------



## bethesdasprings (Sep 13, 2005)

OH boy, welcome to the club. I've solved my issue, but you need to be reading the supercharged forum. The Supercharged Forum


----------

